# Pile Et Memoire Pour Un Imac G3 ?



## fbassman (4 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, je suis possesseur d'un IMAG G3 Indigo, 500 mhz et je dois changer la pile qui est usée. Avez vous une bonne adresse ? D'autre part, mon Mac "rame" pas mal sur internet (modem 56 k), 128 MB. Comment acceler un peu tout ça ? Rajouter de la mémoire pour arriver au moins a 256 ou plus ? Ces opérations sont-elles facile à effectuer ? Prix ? adresses.
Merci


----------



## gaetan (4 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Que ton iMac rame avec une connection 56k, c'est un peu normal. Par contre, tu ne précises pas quel système tu utilises, OS 9 ou OS X ? Quoi qu'il en soit, l'ajout de ram ne peut pas faire de mal. Pour l'ajout de ram sur mon iMac G3, j'ai pris la marque Dane-Elec (512 Mo = 120 Euros l'année dernière) puisque OS X est plus tatillon sur la qualité de la ram. Pour la pile, si tu ne veux pas démonter la bête, demande à ton revendeur.


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2005)

sinon, 1001 piles fait l'affaire


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2005)

Salut. 


Tu es sur quel système ? OS9 ? OS 10.1, 10.2, 10.3 ?

Pour la ram va ici moins cher et 100 % compatible mac.

Pas la peine d'aller chez un revendeur, la ram est très facilement accessible sur un imac 500 DV, il suffit d'ouvrir la trappe en dessous de l'imac pour y accéder, c'est enfantin.

En tout cas je te conseil d'acheter une barrette de 512 ou 256 mo, c'est donc de la SDRAM PC 133 (ou PC 100), 168 pins.

L'imac DV 500 est une bonne machine, elle date un peu mais avec un peu de ram elle tourne très bien, installe PANTHER (10.3), mets de la ram, voir change le disc dur pour un plus rapide et un plus gros et tu lui donneras un sérieux coup de fouet.


Pour la ram, débranche le mac avant et décharge toi de ton électricité statique avant de manipuler la barrette, comme sur l'image ci-dessous et ne mets pas tes doigts sur les puces.


Pas besoin de revendeur en tout cas, surtout pas même.

Pour la pile tu peux la prendre au même endroit, c'est ici


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2005)

En effet (merci daffyb) pour changer la pile c'est un peu moins facile :
Voir ici


(on la voit en haut à gauche)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mars 2005)

Pour la pile, c'est faisable par la trape... avec un peu de dextérité et de patience... (en d'autres termes, si tu as des petits doigts boudinés : n'y touches pas !... :rateau:   )
Et pour rappel, pour que la pile dure longtemps, éviter de débrancher l'iMac du secteur  

Tiens, pendant que je suis là, quelqu'un aurait un lien pour la méthode d'ouverture d'un SE/30 (pile HS) ?


----------



## fbassman (14 Mars 2005)

Merci de vos réponses très complètes. Mon imac tourne sur Mac osx version 10.1.2 pour info.


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2005)

fbassman a dit:
			
		

> Merci de vos réponses très complètes. Mon imac tourne sur Mac osx version 10.1.2 pour info.



La version 10.1 est lente, je la supporte pas, passe à 10.3 et mets 512 mo de ram, tu reconnaîtras plus ton mac, t'auras l'impression d'avoir un modèle récent


----------



## fbassman (16 Mars 2005)

Petite question technique : si j'achète une barette mémoire, va-t'elle remplacer celle qui est dans ma machine (125mb) ou va t'elle dans un autre compartiment prévu à cet effet.
Dans cette optique, si j'achete une seconde barette 256mb (41,86 euros) elle s'ajoute à celle de 128mb ? ce qui donnerait 384 mb ?
Et si j'achète une de 512 (89,7 euros), cela ferait il 640 ?


----------



## pèrejc (16 Mars 2005)

fbassman a dit:
			
		

> Petite question technique : si j'achète une barette mémoire, va t'elle dans un autre compartiment prévu à cet effet.



C'est tout bon! 

(ps: regarde ma signature, ça tourne nickel 2*256, en attendant un chgt de DD...  si je suis courageux :rateau: )


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2005)

fbassman a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette optique, si j'achete une seconde barette 256mb (41,86 euros) elle s'ajoute à celle de 128mb ? ce qui donnerait 384 mb ?
> Et si j'achète une de 512 (89,7 euros), cela ferait il 640 ?



Tout à fait c'est ça, et tu peux même aller jusqu'à 2x512.
Regarde sur la photo ci-dessus, on voit parfaitement les 2 slots mémoire parfaitement accessibles


----------



## fbassman (19 Avril 2005)

Bon, voilà j'ai acheté et reçu une barette 512 mo que je viens d'installer (mais l'ai-je bien fait) sur dans son emplacement. Et résultat : c'est pas plus rapide !!! Et lorsque j'ai interrogé mon mac (menu pomme, à propos de ce mac) il m'indique que je suis toujours en 128mo alors que je devrais être en 128+512 = 640mo. Que se passe t'il ?
Sinon, j'ai une autre question, j'ai une possibilité d'installer Mac os 10.3.4 pour "remplacer" ma version 10.1.2. J'ai les cd d'installation, comment proceder pour conserver mes données 10.1.2 ?
Merci


----------



## JPTK (19 Avril 2005)

fbassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà j'ai acheté et reçu une barette 512 mo que je viens d'installer (mais l'ai-je bien fait) sur dans son emplacement. Et résultat : c'est pas plus rapide !!! Et lorsque j'ai interrogé mon mac (menu pomme, à propos de ce mac) il m'indique que je suis toujours en 128mo alors que je devrais être en 128+512 = 640mo. Que se passe t'il ?
> Sinon, j'ai une autre question, j'ai une possibilité d'installer Mac os 10.3.4 pour "remplacer" ma version 10.1.2. J'ai les cd d'installation, comment proceder pour conserver mes données 10.1.2 ?
> Merci




Elle vient d'où ta barrette ? T'es sûr de l'avoir bien enfiché ? Il faut que les 2 ptits leviers reprennent bien leur place. Et avec de la ram en plus c'est pas forcément plus rapide, c'est surtout plus performant, c'est pas tout à fait pareil, même si c'est aussi plus rapide. Après il est possible qu'elle ne soit pas compatible, voir défectueuse, c'est pour ça qu'on conseille quelques adresses...

Pour conserver tes données, bah tu les sauvegardes sur un disc externe, un CD, un DVD, un arbre, un animal mort  :mouais:   

Tu sauvegardes tes fichiers persos, ton dossier utilisateur et puis voilà, tu retrouveras tous ce que tu veux, enfin c'est à toi de voir pour le reste, si tu as bien les applications supplémentaires sur CD ou ailleurs...

Vaut mieux en effet faire une clean install, c'est à dire formater le disc et installer panther 10.3, c'est pour ça que je te dis de sauvegarder tes données,  un formatage efface tout.

Sinon, un peu de lecture peut-être ?


----------



## fbassman (19 Avril 2005)

Elle vient de chez mcway : c'est celle ci : http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_285&products_id=566
Je ne suis pas certain de l'avoir bien installé c'est la première fois que je le fait, en tout cas je n'ai pas entendu ni senti de "clip" mais les taquets sur les cotés sont bien positionnés. Ma grande question est est-ce normal que mon mac ne m'indique que 128mo ? Pour ce qui est de la vitesse et de la facilité pour les applications, je n'ai pas encore noté de différences.


----------



## fbassman (19 Avril 2005)

Ca y est, en fait je n'avais pas bien enclenché la barette. C'est ok maintenant et j'ai bien 600 et quelques mo de ram. Super, c'est déjà sensible.
Merci
Je vais maintenant me lancer dans une autre expédition, a savoir, changer le système. Aie aie aie...


----------



## fbassman (19 Avril 2005)

Par contre mon mac rejette direct les 2 cd d'installation de Mac Os X1.3, pourquoi ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Avril 2005)

fbassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, en fait je n'avais pas bien enclenché la barette. C'est ok maintenant et j'ai bien 600 et quelques mo de ram. Super, c'est déjà sensible.
> Merci
> Je vais maintenant me lancer dans une autre expédition, a savoir, changer le système. Aie aie aie...



Oui pas évident la 1ère fois de savoir si on a assez forcé ou pas    :love: 

L'install du système ça pose pas de problèmes, sauvegardes tes docs perso et puis voilà, tu affineras les réglages ensuite, ça va être vite fait.

Tu avais bien mis à jour le FIRMWARE de l'imac ?


----------



## fbassman (19 Avril 2005)

FIRMWARE, qu'est ce c'est que ça ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Avril 2005)

fbassman a dit:
			
		

> FIRMWARE, qu'est ce c'est que ça ?




C'est la mise à jour du programme interne du mac, elle est vitale pour passer à Panther...
A moins que le 10.1. ait fait lui même la maj, c'est possible, je sais plus, en tout cas perso j'ai installé Panther sur un imac DV 500 il y a peu, qui était sous 10.1, et j'ai fait la maj du firmware au cas où. Le seul hic c'est qu'on peut la faire que depuis OS9... donc parfois faut réinstaller OS9 pour faire cette satané maj.

La Maj du Firmware est ici  

Sache qu'elle est obligatoire, faut juste se renseigner si 10.1. a fait automatiquement cette maj ou pas, ça je sais plus.


----------



## daffyb (19 Avril 2005)

Regarde dans les inforamtions systèeme. C'est une application qui se trouve dans le dossier utilitaires. L'icone est une puce avec un genre de compa (je n'arrive plus à trouver le nom de ce "palpeur")
Tu regardes ensuite la verion de la ROM de démarrage. Si ce n'est pas 4.1.9 et qqch alors il faut la mettre à jour et donc pour cela démarrer sous MacOS 9
Au fait, as tu changé la pile de sauvegarde ? parce que si ce n'est pas le cas et que tu veux changer le disque dur, fait d'une pierre deux coup, ça t'évitera de démonter ton iMac 2 fois.


----------



## daffyb (19 Avril 2005)

Je viens de retrouver le fichier (impression en pdf d'un site web dont je ne remets pas la main dessus) qui m'avait fait sauter le pas pour l'ouverture de mon iMac G3 pour le changement de disque dur.
Je vous mets le lien  Si l'auteur de ce magnifique tuto se retrouve qu'il nous passe le lien html 
Téléchargement direct du pdf (3,3 Mo) :
C'est là


----------



## fbassman (15 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai décidé de changer (enfin) la pile de mon mac et j'ai un problème.
J'en ai commandé une via ebay, modèle 3,6v donc.
Elle arrive hier, je décide de l'installer. J'ouvre la trappe derrière et enlève l'ancienne pile et dans ma précipitation, je n'observe pas dans quel sens elle était. Au pif, je réinstalle la nouvelle borne + vers le fond de mac (lorsqu'on voit la pile sur sa gauche).
Je redémarre, ajuste l'horloge, utilise le mac 1 heure, tout vas bien. Je l'éteins, le redémarre, l'heure est restée ok.
Et ce matin, au redémarrage, je suis encore revenu au 1/01/1970. L'horloge est de nouveau déréglée.
Qu'est-ce qui se passe ?


----------



## daffyb (15 Novembre 2005)

hé ben, je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait acheter ça sur ebay...
Elle était neuve la pile ????
pourquoi ebay ? (simple curiosité)
J'en profite pour mettre un lien pour le démontage de l'iMac slotin
http://www.sterpin.net/imacslotin.htm


----------



## fbassman (15 Novembre 2005)

Oui oui, elle était vendu pour neuve, arrivée sous emballage.
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8712719106&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------

